# Baloo's Trip to the Groomers w/pics!!!



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Baloo had his first visit to the groomers today, and what a good boy he was!

She cut his bangs and brows, which I didn't really want, and will have to get used to it...but I will be growing them back.

Otherwise she did a good job, he is light and fluffy. There really are not a lot of groomers around here, and she has about 4 hav clients so that is why I picked her.

Here is a before pic:









And after close-up:









And another full body pic:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Angie Baloo is one handsome guy. I love his new haircut. Glad to hear both you and he had a good experience. Thanks for the pics !!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh he's just soo pretty!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Oh he's just soo pretty!!


I agree! I love his eyes!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He looks great! I wish my groomer would get it as well as yours did.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great cut. He is a doll. I love seeing his eyes so well.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a handsome little guy Baloo is. He looks great!!!
Gina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, Baloo is so handsome and I love the way he smiles on all the pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks great! I know everyone likes the long hair on their faces but I like being able to see their eyes! I try to keep a topknot with Murphy but Scooter pulls it out so he's going to have to have his hair trimmed or I'll go nuts.

Baloo is beautiful! Glad it was a good experience for both of you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a handsome boy! Very pretty coat.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

What a handsome boy....love his markings. Looks like you have a good groomer there!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Baloo looks great and the groomer did a good job. Baloo's coat looks very healthy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet face -- and those eyes!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you found a good groomer on your very first try ~ definitely a keeper! I really love being able to see his eyes ~ they are so expressive and he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks so happy!! 

Hi Baloo!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Baloo has such a happy, joyful face and smile. I love his cut, but I do agree the brows are a little 'off'. lol I'm sure Baloo doesn't care one whit, though. He's too happy to care about things like that!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Baloo is adorable!


----------

